# Noodle Dish, generic Lo Mein?



## giggler (May 25, 2014)

I like Lomein at the Chineese buffet up the street. But it is rather oily, and I would like make a version at home.

I do not normally keep all those special Chinese ingredients in my pantry, as I normally eat Chineese out.

I do like Fish Sauce and Soy Sauce.

And there is a very nice Asian Grocery just up the street.

Does any one here have a rather simple recipe for this dish?

sort of like rice noodles or even vermiccleli, with proably just veggies and a sauce.

A lot of recipes say, soak then stir fry the noodles. is that correct? seems like the noddles would get hard and brown?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## cave76 (May 25, 2014)

I think that you have to soak* dried* rice noodles first before using---- if the recipes you were looking at were 'how to use dried rice noodles'.

Your Asian grocery will probably have fresh/soft lo mein noodles (mine does). Those you just put in the wok/pan and fry them---- no soaking. They can also be used in soups.


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2014)

Lo mein noodles are similar to spaghetti.  Lo mein noodles are often sold fresh so they just need a quick boil to cook them through.  Then they can be drained and added to the wok to mix with sauce and meat/veggies.  There are also dry lo mein noodles, just like dry spaghetti.  That has to be boiled like spaghetti before adding to the wok.

It's usually rice stick noodles that just need some soaking in hot/warm water.  Rice noodles are used in pad thai, not lo mein.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 25, 2014)

Gosh, it is so long since I have made lo mein and it is not something I usually put on my plate at the Chinese buffet, takes up too much space. 

Yes and thank you. You have just decided my dinner menu Tonight. 

I have only ever used spaghetti noodles or linguine, so I don't know especially how to cook lo mein noodles. I think they are egg noodles. Comes out fine, not oily or greasy. I Use j2 Tbs Peanut oil to stir fry veggies, remove, stir fry some bite size pieces boneless chicken breast, add the cooked noodles, stir them around to coat in just that little amount of oil. Add back the veggies, Add a tsp or 2 of Sesame oil (to taste). Stir to coat. At some point I stand at the refrigerator door/ bins and pull out some Ginger, Hoisin sauce , Maybe Tiger sauce, or not, Soy sauce, Garlic. Well, these have to go in before the end, so they must get put in near the beginning. I'll figure that out tonight. 

Veggies I like are ( but not limited to) broccoli, peapods, onion, carrots. Green onion tops to garnish. No sesame oil in the house ? sprinkle with lots of toasted sesame seeds.

You could add a splash of wine or chix broth to the pan to stir up the brown bits after the chicken is cooked and before adding the noodles and tossing. I think the prep work is longer than it takes to cook and put it all together.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 25, 2014)

I would go with a thin sauce of garlic, ginger, spring onion, oyster sauce, sesame oil, water and corn starch...cook your noodles al dente, and then drain them and cool them emmediately in cold water. \then strain them and let them sit for a couple of minutes while you make your stir fry....Toss them in after every thing is done and let them heat through for a couple of minutes....


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2014)

Maybe i will to make for dinner tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## msmofet (May 26, 2014)

I have a recipe for Beef Lo Mein but it has LOTS of ingredients.

I use dry mushrooms and noodles bought at H Mart (Korean market) store.


----------

